# Painted Dragons



## Katemichelle (Oct 9, 2016)

I finally got my painteds! I ended up with 4, from two different suppliers. Unfortunately the littlest one died, I suspect the behaviour of the larger ones had something to do with it. I now have 2 females and one male. These guys are nuts, interested in everything, love being sprayed, love their food, exploring, lots of mating behaviour going on. I used the cavern kit to give them hiding places and they love it, they have dug out extra bits and made it home and are happy to nap under the heat watching the world go by.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice man! They are lovely! Sorry to hear about the little fella.


----------

